# Anyone here like chicken mull???



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Fixed up a crock pot full of chicken mull tonight...cnw38 (chad) told me how he cooks it and I fixed up some....Man this stuff is good.... Here are some pics of how it progressed....All I need now is a bowl, a spoon, and some hot sauce...


----------



## letsemwalk (Nov 8, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 8, 2008)

speak to me!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hunter Haven said:


> speak to me!!



Come get a bowl full...It would be worth it....


----------



## gblrklr (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks good!  How about the recipe?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2008)

gblrklr said:


> Looks good!  How about the recipe?



2 whole chicken breasts with the skins on them...Put them on high with about 4 cups of water on them in the crock pot...I cooked mine on high for about 3 hours....I then pulled the bones and skin off the chicken(should just pull right off)....I took a fork and just pulled the chicken apart while still in the pot....Then I added a 1/4 stick of butter and 2 cups of milk....Crush up a sleave and half of saltine crackers and pour them in...Stir the whole thing up while adding salt and pepper....I cooked mine for about another hour, stiring about every 15 mintues....Its ready to eat!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 8, 2008)

Give you $20 for the leftovers!!!!! Looks great!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Give you $20 for the leftovers!!!!! Looks great!!



I wish I could fed ex you a bowl....


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 8, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> 2 whole chicken breasts with the skins on them...Put them on high with about 4 cups of water on them in the crock pot...I cooked mine on high for about 3 hours....I then pulled the bones and skin off the chicken(should just pull right off)....I took a fork and just pulled the chicken apart while still in the pot....Then I added a 1/4 stick of butter and 2 cups of milk....Crush up a sleave and half of saltine crackers and pour them in...Stir the whole thing up while adding salt and pepper....I cooked mine for about another hour, stiring about every 15 mintues....Its ready to eat!



I'm gonna have to try that.  I've got a similar recipe for turkey hash from my grandfather, only without the crackers.  We boil the turkey carcass at Thanksgiving for the meat and broth, using flour to thicken it.  Add fresh peeled potatoes, celery, and black pepper.  Good stuff.


----------



## loveslabbin (Nov 8, 2008)

that mull looks good.  if u want to try it we run the chicken through a grinder (gives it a smoother texture) and also cook a beef roast and grind it. try about one part beef to three parts chicken.  you will love it!


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 9, 2008)

Good stuff !!! Brandon , so you spent  all day just  mullin around???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 9, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Good stuff !!! Brandon , so you spent  all day just  mullin around???


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 9, 2008)

Danielsville Fire Department has chicken mull twice a year.  It is great.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't eat mull, it's chicken stew around here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 9, 2008)

OK, now I know whats for dinner tonight.

Man that looks great Brandon.


----------



## stev (Nov 9, 2008)

looks good .was that the stuff ?


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't eat mull, it's chicken stew around here.



You probably eat "chitlins" in yours...


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 9, 2008)

Man that looks good!!  Also good with turtle meat!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks really good.... think it would be better with "cone-bread" though.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Looks really good.... think it would be better with "cone-bread" though.....





Hush up, you vegetarian!!!


----------



## bigox911 (Nov 9, 2008)

That was mean!!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 9, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up, you vegetarian!!!


 

Love my veggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Love my veggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just ate a big ole bowl full for lunch...

Im taking Hunter Haven and his wife some as a guide fee for today...


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 9, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Just ate a big ole bowl full for lunch...
> 
> Im taking Hunter Haven and his wife some as a guide fee for today...





WAIT!!!     Ain`t Fed Ex open today???????  


I ain`t a vegetarian like "somebody" we know!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 9, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Just ate a big ole bowl full for lunch...
> 
> Im taking Hunter Haven and his wife some as a guide fee for today...


----------



## 243Savage (Nov 9, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Just ate a big ole bowl full for lunch...



Stuff like that is always better the second day


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 9, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Stuff like that is always better the second day



I gave Haven and his wife a good bit of it...I still have about 2 bowls full left...


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 9, 2008)

And the mull lingers on !!!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 10, 2008)

sounds sorta like chicken n dumplings but with crackers instead of dumplings.
Easy to fix and filling...a good comfort meal for a cold day!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 10, 2008)

If anyone want some sure 'nough good mull, Watkinsville Christian Church will be selling it Dec. 6.  Right in the middle of "downtown" Watkinsville.

Best to pre-order.

It's one of those dishes that's better when cooked in big batches also.


----------



## Nitro (Nov 10, 2008)

We use rice instead of Crackers...... it's called a bog or a Perlo here.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> If anyone want some sure 'nough good mull, Watkinsville Christian Church will be selling it Dec. 6.  Right in the middle of "downtown" Watkinsville.
> 
> Best to pre-order.
> 
> It's one of those dishes that's better when cooked in big batches also.



I see their sign all the time when im heading to myhunting land over there...Ive said I was gonna stop several times but never have...


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Nov 12, 2008)

Kinda chicken & dumplings without the dumplings huh? Looks good.


----------



## drawdown (Nov 16, 2008)

*Hummm*



Arrow3 said:


> 2 whole chicken breasts with the skins on them...Put them on high with about 4 cups of water on them in the crock pot...I cooked mine on high for about 3 hours....I then pulled the bones and skin off the chicken(should just pull right off)....I took a fork and just pulled the chicken apart while still in the pot....Then I added a 1/4 stick of butter and 2 cups of milk....Crush up a sleave and half of saltine crackers and pour them in...Stir the whole thing up while adding salt and pepper....I cooked mine for about another hour, stiring about every 15 mintues....Its ready to eat!



Made It, Tried It, Loved It !!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Im fixing to make up another crock pot full!!....


----------



## Greg Tench (Dec 16, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Im fixing to make up another crock pot full!!....



Did  you notify Nic???


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 16, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> I see their sign all the time when im heading to myhunting land over there...Ive said I was gonna stop several times but never have...



That church is just around the corner, I have never heard of it before seeing that sign, Looks tasty


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2008)

Your stuff looks great;but true mull is ground and must be served with saltines,according to the late 93 year old grandma "rest her sole"


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Did  you notify Nic???



I was trying to go easy on him....


----------



## mriver72 (Jan 14, 2009)

Easy to make yet mighty tasty..


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 19, 2009)

Its getting about time to make up another batch...


----------



## Howard Roark (Feb 23, 2019)

Danielsville VFD has a huge chicken mull every year. 

https://marieletseat.com/2010/03/03/chicken-mull-danielsville-ga/


----------



## Milkman (Feb 23, 2019)

I like it. The churches around Oconee County do fundraising with cooking mull regularly


----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ve never heard of it.

Thought it was an Aunt Eugene recipe when I read the title.  

Glad to see it’s a real deal stew.


----------



## Batjack (Feb 24, 2019)

Dub said:


> I’ve never heard of it.
> 
> Thought it was an Aunt Eugene recipe when I read the title.
> 
> Glad to see it’s a real deal stew.


A bunch of brothers I grew up and hunted with at Blue Ridge every year, their Granddad used to make a big batch for the camp. Man, I miss those days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2019)

Never heard of it either..  I'd like to try it


----------



## Batjack (Feb 24, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Never heard of it either..  I'd like to try it


Don't know what Pop's recipe was, but sure was good.


----------

